# Hong Kong or Singapore with 2 Young Children



## RTuff

Hi,

My husband has been offered the opportunity to relocate with his job to either Singapore or Hong Kong. We have 2 young children 4 years old and 8 weeks old and would like to know what life would be like like for young children in Hong Kong. My 4 year old is at school so therefore would llike advice on schooling and things to do for him outside of school. For me (a stay at home mum) and my 8 week old are there many mum and baby groups to go to? 

Having never been to either Singapore or Hong Kong any advice on life in Hong Kong and what to expect, and also what Hong Kong is like would be greatly appreciated!

If there is anyone who has been through a relocation to Hong Kong with 2 young children i would love to hear your experiences!

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Golo

My brother in law has just moved to Singapore with a family almost the same age, my advice would be Hong Kong.


----------



## RTuff

Golo said:


> My brother in law has just moved to Singapore with a family almost the same age, my advice would be Hong Kong.


Can i ask you why?


----------



## JWilliamson

Maybe because you are asking in the Hong Kong forum section what if you asked in the Singapore forum section? I will say because you are from England you will be flocking where all the English speaking (English) will stay at. You will most likely be surronded by expats (English) and might have two Chinese women friends who are married to a Expat and maybe another lady married to a local man. In Hong Kong you will find more spots for expats to mingle in and chat with. Singapore is more cleaner and more regulated. The weather in Singapore is more tropical and the air is clean. Hong Kong is polluted all the time.


----------



## MichaelS

Do your kids like to chew bubble gum?


----------



## JWilliamson

Kids meaning what age? I chew bubble gum or gum everyday. I like good breath and I enjoy chewing while playing tennis and basketball. Me being a house dad of 2 kids for over 15 years will allow my 9 yr old and13 yr old to chew gum. Much better then eat fast food.


----------



## MichaelS

JWilliamson said:


> Kids meaning what age? I chew bubble gum or gum everyday. I like good breath and I enjoy chewing while playing tennis and basketball. Me being a house dad of 2 kids for over 15 years will allow my 9 yr old and13 yr old to chew gum. Much better then eat fast food.


Kids (or adults) of any age. Chewing gum is still banned in Singapore, no? I've never lived in Singapore, and I have no kids, so I cannot offer much useful advice to the OP. But I chew a lot of gum, so I might find it difficult to live there


----------



## JWilliamson

So this mother has to include that if she chooses Singapore her kids will not be able to chew gum but maybe can chew tobacco


----------



## Golo

Golo said:


> My brother in law has just moved to Singapore with a family almost the same age, my advice would be Hong Kong.


Just to add My wife is from HK and I wouldn't mix with epats by choice. As for the polution it depends where you live! Singapore is too hot and humid all the year round.


----------



## JWilliamson

Well my wife is from HK and if you do not speak cantonese then you will be just sitting and not doing much else.


----------



## Golo

JWilliamson said:


> Well my wife is from HK and if you do not speak Cantonese then you will be just sitting and not doing much else.


Sorry but that's not my experience, even if you don't speak Cantonese or Mandarin you can get by easily as most people understand English, due to the British heritage. There's not much point going to a foreign country just to sit with your own kind, you need to mix with the locals after all they are my family.


----------



## JWilliamson

True you can hang out with other friends while wife is with family and her firends who will be speaking Cantonese and will not be translating everything to you. There are many bars where the English speaking people go and the local girls roam trying to catch an expat who will offer her support in all the ways a woman will need support.


----------



## Golo

JWilliamson said:


> True you can hang out with other friends while wife is with family and her firends who will be speaking Cantonese and will not be translating everything to you. There are many bars where the English speaking people go and the local girls roam trying to catch an expat who will offer her support in all the ways a woman will need support.


No problem, I don't drink!


----------



## JWilliamson

Dont drink, dont smoke then what do you do? When you get here and you are with the family you will experience it then see what you will do in a 500sq ft apartment while everyone is talking a language you do not know. Mix with locals of course where I live I am only two non locals. How do you hang out with locals who dont speak a word of English and I dont not speak much Cantonese? You might be thinking of the expats who have been in Hong Kong for some years who think they are locals but are always with other expats. You will also encounter the locals that do talk English much prefer to speak Cantonese with each other so if it is you and 3 Chinese locals most likely they will be speaking in Cantonese.


----------



## Golo

JWilliamson said:


> Dont drink, dont smoke then what do you do? When you get here and you are with the family you will experience it then see what you will do in a 500sq ft apartment while everyone is talking a language you do not know. Mix with locals of course where I live I am only two non locals. How do you hang out with locals who dont speak a word of English and I dont not speak much Cantonese? You might be thinking of the expats who have been in Hong Kong for some years who think they are locals but are always with other expats. You will also encounter the locals that do talk English much prefer to speak Cantonese with each other so if it is you and 3 Chinese locals most likely they will be speaking in Cantonese.


You wrongly assume I don't go to HK, we live in our own property in the NT and its not a flat. I am often the only westerner to be seen, and I get by OK. I don't know where you live but most people here understand a little English. There is plenty to do and see if you take the time to look, HK is more than bars and clubs you should try it!


----------



## JWilliamson

thanks I have been wanting to take up hiking. JW


----------



## JWilliamson

Also I would say NT, China and Taiwan are not in the city and Not really living in Hong Kong. If they want to live close to the city where it can take over 1 real life hour to get to the city and then add the time to walk to get to the building you need to go and you are fine with it then yes, Living in NT or other areas like Southern China can work. So living in the city of Hong Kong or Singapore is the question. From what I saw and heard in Singapore you will be living in the city and it will take like 30 mins or so to go from one side to the other while in Hong Kong you can live further away from the crowded city and visit the city when needed or have a long commute each morning to work.


----------

